# Tim Mullen 9.57#157mph, the Fastest MK3 VR6 street car ever lol



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Tim Mullen [email protected], the Fastest MK3 VR6 street car ever lol*

This is part #2 of this thread: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...TOCK-Pistons-Rods-E85&p=77172774#post77172774 

Tim Mullen set several new personal best ET's this past weekend. He ran a [email protected], then a [email protected], and also a 9.63 run that finally broke one of the stock connecting rods at 1100' out. 

Setup is almost the same as last time. 97 MK3 VR6, Stock head ports, with just aftermarket springs/retainers, TT288 cams, JE drop in pistons, stock rods. 24.5x9" slicks. 2495# with driver. 
Still on pump E85 too. It was pretty hot at the event, looking to go faster in the fall for sure. 

Video of the 3 9.x runs thanks to Tim G and Zerb:


----------



## A1racer (Apr 14, 2001)

congrats this car is an inspiration


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

A1racer said:


> congrats this car is an inspiration


 To us all.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

This car is a beast!!! How did you guys get it to run consistent mid 9's? Fed it more boost I assume, and thats why the rod gave out? Congrats on the sick ass numbers


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

awesome times:thumbup:


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Car launches really well and keeps on hustlin', too! 

Pics of destruction?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Thanks guys. 

The car has had the power to go mid 9's since last year. The front suspension was killing the traction in 2nd-3rd and it got really bad by the fall races. Also new for 2012 is the SQS Dog gears. 
The car did 9.77 at the beginning of the year on 10 psi less boost haha. This was because the car hooked 2nd now, and the 330 and 1/8 went a lot quicker. The quickest the car went on stock pistons was 9.722, it hit 148 which is slow for the car. 
The log shows it had lost 3-4 psi of boost, and a split in the intercooler tank was found. 
After an incident with a 2-3-2 shift and 10,056 rpm, which spun a bearing the next pass, the block was replaced and the JE (used drop-ins) pistons were installed. 
The boost has been turned up, partially because of the summer heat, the car went 158.8mph at Summer Slam race. 
At MIR it was blazingly hot out, and we did run a bit more there too. 
The 9.5's were a result of finding the best shift points and getting great traction in the first 1/8 mile. 
The engine is not apart yet, we're hoping it was a wrist pin that caused it lol. 
Timmy said the JE pins looked thin compared to OEM, he almost put the OEM pins in it haha. 
The pics will be good, so far the carnage includes the crank sensor and the oil cooler, and both the front and back of the block are well ventilated. 

Next race is IFO Capitol on August 26, if you are close, stop by and check it out.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

congrats guys 
buy my motor 
lol


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## A1racer (Apr 14, 2001)

what suspension set up are u guys running if u dont mind sharing lol?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

A1racer said:


> what suspension set up are u guys running if u dont mind sharing lol?


 Rear is a custom Strange setup i made and Fronts are D2 Drag coil overs. The rears helped the 60' alot but the fronts improved the how the car hooked. From the racelands i used to have lol


----------



## A1racer (Apr 14, 2001)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Rear is a custom Strange setup i made and Fronts are D2 Drag coil overs. The rears helped the 60' alot but the fronts improved the how the car hooked. From the racelands i used to have lol


 
i used to run my old mk2 vr at the track with welded up struts lol, no weight transfer but it was pretty nasty at the top of the track under breaking


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

Any plans for head work P&P, Bigger Valves, or both? Nice runs though. So are we going to see more this season are you packing it up till next.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

VR6DPLMT. said:


> Any plans for head work P&P, Bigger Valves, or both? Nice runs though. So are we going to see more this season are you packing it up till next.


 new block with some more used je pistons is at the machine shop. aug 26th capitol raceway for an ifo event is the next event it will be at.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Top end results and more to come..wow. 
Im running a milder setup for the street, but the traffic light runs are getting more interesting every time the tweaks improve things. 
Steve


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

You guys need to sweep down to IFO Gainesville, FL. 

Tired of seeing the Honda's taking home the win every year.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

More awesome as always


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

AJmustDIE said:


> You guys need to sweep down to IFO Gainesville, FL.
> 
> Tired of seeing the Honda's taking home the win every year.


 Maybe you need to come up north. Lol. Timmy is an honorary new jerseyian.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Control arm bushings..... What do you drag guys use or have the best luck with ??


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Control arm bushings..... What do you drag guys use or have the best luck with ??


 real high tech stuff. poly bushings with traction bars


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Update: Tim's VR6 went [email protected] mph at MIR this weekend.

Thanks to Tim G of ERacerProductions for this video:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats guys... awesome to see this. Can't wait for the World Cup Finals... making the long ass trip down again this year. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

a true inspiration! I have a 2.9 shortblock with JE's 9:1, IE rods, arp etc... What head gasket should I be putting into my mk3? I'm guessing an OEM MK4 MLS will make me 9:5:1, Do they make a MLS that will keep it just 9:1? I could use the composite job I guess OEM mk3? I also see theres a MLS from Olring that's like 180 or so that will drop it a .5. That would get me at 8:5:1 correct?

Just curious what gasket I should be running with a bullet proof short block and how far I can push this 60 trim. 

Keep up the good work! I tracked 14.22 my best time with 103 through the traps, 2.65 60 ft, with a Peloquin :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> a true inspiration! I have a 2.9 shortblock with JE's 9:1, IE rods, arp etc... What head gasket should I be putting into my mk3? I'm guessing an OEM MK4 MLS will make me 9:5:1, Do they make a MLS that will keep it just 9:1? I could use the composite job I guess OEM mk3? I also see theres a MLS from Olring that's like 180 or so that will drop it a .5. That would get me at 8:5:1 correct?
> 
> Just curious what gasket I should be running with a bullet proof short block and how far I can push this 60 trim.
> 
> Keep up the good work! I tracked 14.22 my best time with 103 through the traps, 2.65 60 ft, with a Peloquin :facepalm:


what has tim done with the control arms?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Sick Vid! :thumbup: I :heart: the dogbox he has...


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

poly bushings with traction bars 

The dogbox is awesome!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

lugnuts said:


> Update: Tim's VR6 went [email protected] mph at MIR this weekend.


 And he qualified #2 and won True Street!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

lugnuts said:


> poly bushings with traction bars
> 
> The dogbox is awesome!


 I need to get me some of ^^^ those for next year... 

:thumbup::beer: n congrats to everyone again!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

awesome... just awesome!!


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome and congrats! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

how much pressure is he running in the slicks, i just got a set on my mk2 thats weighs in at 2000pounds with me in it. 

just trying to get a idea of what to run


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

awesome kevin !!! gotta throw a couple of vids of aarons coupe in the mix :thumbup:


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

What axles? Plus suspension or 4 lug non-plus?

A lot of people talk about needing the plus suspension on the track for better control of torque steer...however you're running 9.4" brakes up front so non-plus 4 lug?

Thanks!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Any updates? Gone faster? Blew the motor? :laugh:


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

He went faster


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Stephan Schmidt said:


> What axles? Plus suspension or 4 lug non-plus?
> 
> A lot of people talk about needing the plus suspension on the track for better control of torque steer...however you're running 9.4" brakes up front so non-plus 4 lug?
> 
> Thanks!


DSS Stage 5's
I pretty much have a mk3 2.0 control arm/spindle/brakes. They are 10.1".
I have a custom traction bar setup too.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> DSS Stage 5's
> I pretty much have a mk3 2.0 control arm/spindle/brakes. They are 10.1".
> I have a custom traction bar setup too.


Pics...


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Not the greatest pictures.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Update: [email protected]! In the heat!


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^^ saw that this morning. very impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

on stock rods?


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

this thread is the best motivation to get my car finished


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

DarkSideGTI said:


> on stock rods?


 Yup!


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Amazing just amazing 

Some great driving and great tuning in that car


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

thats sic !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats guys!


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Mind blowing, 900whp? 
What is Turbodub running now?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Wow. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Great job as usual. :thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Gerg said:


> Mind blowing, 900whp?
> What is Turbodub running now?


 We don't beat on these things on the dyno, it's too hard to hook that power and it beats the crap out of everything just to get a big number dyno chart. Kevin calculates approx 879 at the wheels, but he's holding back a bit due to the stock rods.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

DarkSideGTI said:


> on stock rods?


 The big question on my mind is were they resized for the arp bilts or not


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

You already know the answer to that question, lol


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Rod-bolt swap how-to: Drop the pan, swap the bolts


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The big question on my mind is were they resized for the arp bilts or not


 I would bet money that if i ever had that done it would spin a bearing the first pass on the rods lol


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> I would bet money that if i ever had that done it would spin a bearing the first pass on the rods lol


 But you know the Vortex Jehovas state that resizing rods is a must.  

The only rod bearing I've ever had take a dump was resized - coincidence? Every bottom end with a direct bolt swap I've done is still running strong. Rod resizing a pre-requisite, no. 

Good job again.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I always preach re-sizing stock rods when installing ARP's, but every 12v rod I have measured or had measured was right on with the ARP's torqued. I guess it shows how beefy they are and why they will take so much abuse.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Slow thread title =)


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Super impressive :thumbup:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

'dubber said:


> Slow thread title =)


lol, I'll wait until the 8.99 for a new thread title :thumbup:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

lugnuts said:


> lol, I'll wait until the 8.99 for a new thread title :thumbup:


opcorn:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Any info on the gear ratios and the rpms that those motors are spinning?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

great work, keep em going fast!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Slayer said:


> Any info on the gear ratios and the rpms that those motors are spinning?


Lugtronic Dog Box with custom ratio 4th gear, a little over 8,000 rpm thru the traps. 
Shifting it at 8100-8200 currently.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like BFI needs to update their website... :laugh:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that SpeedFactory has now established a 7 second FWD Outlaw Civic, this thing NEEDS to get into the 8's!!!

How long are you guys going to keep on with stock rods? Is power the limiting factor at the moment or are you getting considerably fast each time out with seat time?

You can only get faster from here. :beer:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

We'll have rods in it before long. Just to have one less thing to worry about, and to possibly get more round wins, etc. The car can go 9.0 the way it sits, in ideal conditions. The 8's will happen when it is the right time.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

lugnuts said:


> The 8's will happen when it is the right time.


:beer:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

lugnuts said:


> Lugtronic Dog Box with custom ratio 4th gear, a little over 8,000 rpm thru the traps.
> Shifting it at 8100-8200 currently.


Sweet baby Jesus. Are the crank / rods / pistons all balanced to spin that fast? I wouldn't have guessed it would have held together at those types of rpm's.. I was thinking about 288 cams for when I build my motor, so maybe I'll see if I can set it up properly to hit 8k to take advantage of them


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Slayer said:


> Sweet baby Jesus. Are the crank / rods / pistons all balanced to spin that fast? I wouldn't have guessed it would have held together at those types of rpm's.. I was thinking about 288 cams for when I build my motor, so maybe I'll see if I can set it up properly to hit 8k to take advantage of them


Not only are the components not custom balanced (often not needed, not a bad idea to check it though), but the pistons are from 2 different motors, and one of them was partially blown-up with pinched ring lands, that were "fixed" with a modified file.

The car's not making any kind of crazy power at 8k, but it is making enough overall to be worth shifting it up there. 
The 288 cams work well in several cars that I tune.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

I feel like I wasted money on IE drop rods  someone make me feel better about buying them


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

There is nothing wrong with NOT having a hole in your block


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Timmy is on a roll. Has not lost a round of racing in the past 5 events:

Summer Slam: Made Round 2 then rained out
Waterfest Saturday: Won Outlaw
Waterfest Sunday: Won Outlaw
Cosmo Shootout in NC: Made Round 3 then rained out
MIR IREV: Won True Street

New Best ET and MPH - [email protected] now:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

lugnuts said:


> Timmy is on a roll. Has not lost a round of racing in the past 5 events:
> 
> Summer Slam: Made Round 2 then rained out
> Waterfest Saturday: Won Outlaw
> ...


So awesome!! I remember working on VR's in Timmys driveway years ago. Come a long way, proud of that guy! :beer:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

that video was epic..:heart::heart:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Still has a working speedo? 

Kind of funny watching him keep looking at the other car in the final. Pretty epic!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Congrats Tim!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

This car is out of control.
Huge fan! :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

congrats guys .. keep nocking down those ET's :thumbup:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Still has a working speedo?
> 
> Kind of funny watching him keep looking at the other car in the final. Pretty epic!


Sure it works, why not? I like watching it hit 100+ MPH in the burnout, and then maxing out in 9.1 seconds


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry if it was mentioned before but what have you guys done to the trans?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Specs Here:
http://www.braunstadt.com/lugtronic/node/52

Lugtronic Dog Box with custom ratio 4th gear
Clutch Masters TD725 Clutch
DSS Level 5 Axles


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

:thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Sick car and the driving is consistent. Make me feel good I'm building my vr after seeing this.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

lugnuts said:


> Specs Here:
> http://www.braunstadt.com/lugtronic/node/52
> 
> Lugtronic Dog Box with custom ratio 4th gear
> ...


Congrats to Tim and the Lugnuts team. Those videos gave me goosebumps, something about a well tuned VR6 Turbo laying down some insane times.

One question, I noticed in the specs Tim's car is still running a stock head. Are there any plans to try and get even more power out of this car? Great work guys, keep it up!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

tekstepvr6 said:


> One question, I noticed in the specs Tim's car is still running a *stock *head. Are there any plans to try and get even more power out of this car? Great work guys, keep it up!


Pretty sure he's got large cams so I would not consider it stock. :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Pretty sure he's got large cams so I would not consider it stock. :thumbup:


It's got TT288's, but I would consider it stock unless it's got larger valves or is ported.. the size of the cams shouldn't matter


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

All subjective.
As far as I'm concerned... stock = untampered with.
His cam profile radically changes the top end potential of that car.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Stock head = stock casting + stock valves = no machine work or massaging. Any re-re can put in springs and big cams, anything more is challenging.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Stock head = stock casting + stock valves = no machine work or massaging. Any re-re can put in springs and big cams, anything more is challenging.


and if you google re-re... :laugh:


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Stock head = stock casting + stock valves = no machine work or massaging. Any re-re can put in springs and big cams, anything more is challenging.


Yeah i hand lapped these in my basement and put the springs in with a C clamp and a cut socket. lol

I have a big cam solid lifter head a the machine shop. I'll have it on for the end of the year. I finally got some Pauter rods im putting in this weekend.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I like the sounds of all that.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Jeebus said:


> I like the sounds of all that.


Me too!^^

For World Cup Tim? If so, I'm going to make the trip down to watch


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

What happened to the IE/JE combo?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Yeah i hand lapped these in my basement and put the springs in with a C clamp and a cut socket. lol
> 
> I have a big cam solid lifter head a the machine shop. I'll have it on for the end of the year. I finally got some Pauter rods im putting in this weekend.


what cams are you going to now? 308's or something? :laugh:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

skydaman said:


> and if you google re-re... :laugh:




I forgot about that pic, lol.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


> For World Cup Tim? If so, I'm going to make the trip down to watch


You better come down-- with car!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm really curious about you future plans Tim.i imagine that with a good head, exhaust manifold etc you guys will be able to sqeeze a lot of extra pony's out of the vr.

And whats todd up to? Haven't seen any updates come by for quite a while.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Future plans: make more power and go quicker.  There are some ideas going back and forth, so we'll see what happens. Gains per $ is always the big factor. I also keep yelling at Timmy about getting the car down to minimum weight, but he keeps rolling his eyes at me, lol. Slacker! :laugh:

Todd bought a house and that has been taking most of his attention. He'll be back out though. :beer::beer:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats good to hear

You should make a dyno run at some point Tim. I think you will have a good chance on the title of most powerfull FWD 12v vr6.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

pimS said:


> Thats good to hear
> 
> You should make a dyno run at some point Tim. I think you will have a good chance on the title of most powerfull FWD 12v vr6.


Isnt it the quickest quarter mile fwd 12v ?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

pimS said:


> I'm really curious about you future plans Tim.i imagine that with a good head, exhaust manifold etc you guys will be able to sqeeze a lot of extra pony's out of the vr.


As an old fart vrt guy, I really enjoy seeing more power with less mods. Money can make you go fast but hot-rodding skills can make you go faster. Hats off to these gents- continually impressed with the performance.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

>

- We will at some point, when I feel like spending more advertising dollars.
- I don't know what the "record" is, C&M made 840whp years ago, we are well past that.
- The car goes 165.70 mph with a 3.001 back-half (1/8th to 1/4) at 2520#.



Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Isnt it the quickest quarter mile fwd 12v ?


- By a mile


Here's another race result, went to NC again and made it to the finals, lost to the best of the best Miller and Prayoonto in the quickest SFWD car in the class.

New best 1/8th mile ET's: 6.02, 6.08, 6.11, etc, and new best 1/8th mile MPH of 128.98.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice 6.02 is pretty damn close it the 8sec pass!!!!
Keep it up guys


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

I love seeing this car going faster and faster. Congrats to [email protected]!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

skydaman said:


> Looks like BFI needs to update their website... :laugh:




2 year ans 2 months and they still haven't changed it. 

see below
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfist2decomo1.html


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

Any update? Is now in 8's?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Not yet. The car has been fighting us but we plan to take another shot at World Cup November 7-9. :beer:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Mark Morris said:


> Not yet. The car has been fighting us but we plan to take another shot at World Cup November 7-9. :beer:


Can not wait!


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations to the 8sec run!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

VWallin said:


> Congratulations to the 8sec run!


Runs.  Video links to follow.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

And on stock rods! Love it!


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats! super badass.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Woah stock rods, e85 tune I'm assuming? Otherwise, Congrats buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

Videos? opcorn:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Corrado****** said:


> Woah stock rods, e85 tune I'm assuming?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, E85 tune by the one and only Lugnuts.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

GRS-Motorsports.com

Scroll down and there is a video of Timmy running a red Firebird.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Can't wait to have Kevin tune my car


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Official video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuq97LQkvxw


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

What was the back half time? The car still around 2500lbs?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Hell ya.... Kill em Tum Tum.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

slowgti said:


> What was the back half time? The car still around 2500lbs?


1.533/4.048/[email protected]/7.567/[email protected] Car was 2520#-- still 120# over minimum. 

It was down on power as you can see by the trap, so there is still more to come. We know what to address this winter.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome work ! My wallet needs to stop bullsh!t'n and buy lugtronic, maf based VRT tunes are so finicky:banghead:


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Mark Morris said:


> 1.533/4.048/[email protected]/7.567/[email protected] Car was 2520#-- still 120# over minimum.
> 
> It was down on power as you can see by the trap, so there is still more to come. We know what to address this winter.


A 2.9-3.0 back half is still moving pretty well! It sounds like it's making low 900's power wise, which is very impressive. A couple more mph at the big end and this thing is going to be even more of a beast. Good work to get this far, hats off!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

12V_VR said:


> Awesome work ! My wallet needs to stop bullsh!t'n and buy lugtronic, * maf based VRT tunes are so finicky*:banghead:


i completely agree. MAP based tunes are way more accurate.


and congrats on the 8s!!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

slowgti said:


> A 2.9-3.0 back half is still moving pretty well! It sounds like it's making low 900's power wise, which is very impressive. A couple more mph at the big end and this thing is going to be even more of a beast. Good work to get this far, hats off!


Yeah, it is making a bit of power, we just know there is more in there. Todd's 20vt went [email protected] and James' 2.5t went [email protected]


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

http://youtu.be/TAuvAiy1J3g


----------



## GTIlover79 (Apr 17, 2015)

*question for kevin*

been trying to buy a plug n play ecu from u guys sent emails and no reply. my car was built in Maryland and im planning on running lugtronic pnp need quote on time to get one ......any reply would be good under name gabe leonard


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi Gabe, I sent you a PM on here yesterday, and I didn't hear back.
I need your email address, when I search your name in my Inbox there are no emails.
Thanks, Kevin


----------

